# contador de 0-99 activado por el pulso de un sensor



## mr_lulo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hola!! me gustaria saber como pudiera hacer un contador de 0-99 controlado por el pulso que obtengo de un sensor, de la siguiente manera, es decir, contabilizar las veces que se repite un evento....,.

Asi cada vez que se repita el evento se suma uno.... que se presente en un display de Leds de 7 segmentos....

asi que por ejemplo, al pasar una moneda, marca "1" en el display... la siguiente moneda, marca "2"... y asi sucesivamente. 

esto quiero realizarlo sin la utilización de microcontroladores



Gracias de antemano,

Carlos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 17, 2006)

mr_lulo dijo:
			
		

> Hola!! me gustaria saber como pudiera hacer un contador de 0-99 controlado por el pulso que obtengo de un sensor, de la siguiente manera, es decir, contabilizar las veces que se repite un evento....,.
> 
> Asi cada vez que se repita el evento se suma uno.... que se presente en un display de Leds de 7 segmentos....
> 
> ...



Hola, si se puede, si lo que quiere es un diagrama en esta seccíon hay bastantes con diferentes ICs, lo del pulso proporcionado por una moneda, puede implementar una resistencia en pull-up o depende de como vaya a detectar su moneda, de cualquier manera esta funcionaría como su entrada de reloj.

Saludos


----------



## waxsho (May 17, 2010)

aqui hay un diagrama que te puede ayudar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-activado-infrarrojo-17901/
salu2


----------

